# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Ζευγαρωστρα

## John2211

Σήμερα αγόρασα καινούργιο κλουβί ζευγαρωστρα για την Ακρίβεια σας στέλνω μια φώτο να μου πειτε αν χρειάζεται να βαλω τίποτα αλλο μέσα 

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## John2211

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Γιαννη μπραβο που πηρες μεγαλυτερο κλουβακι για τα πουλακια σου,αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις,να βγαλεις χρειαζεται.καλα εκανες και εβαλες τις πατηθρες την μια πανω απο την αλλη για να μην κουτσουλανε πανω τους αλλα την ποτιστρα επρεπε να την βαλεις στην επανω πατηθρα μην κουτσουλισουν μεσα,θα βγαλεις τις πατηθρες και θα αφησεις 2,επισης μπορεις να βγαλεις ολες τις πλαστικες κοψε στην μεση την ξυλινη ωστε να εχεις δυο για καθε χωρισμα τωρα που ειναι χωρια, οταν με το καλο το βγαλεις θα αφησεις 2 πατηθρες γενικα,οριστε και ο συνδεσμος για να κανεις μονος σου ξυλινες πατηθρες και να παρεις καμια ιδεα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...3%CE%BF%CF%85!

----------


## IscarioTis

Αμα εχεις πολλες πατηθρες μεσα στο κλουβι δεν εχουν χωρο να πεταξουν να 'γυμναστουν' δηλαδη με αποτελεσμα να αρχιζουν να παχαινουν και ισως βγαλουν προβληματα Υγειας στο μελλον,παντως πολυ ωραια τα πουλακια σου να τα χαιρεσαι και με πολλα παιδια  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

αν το δει κανεις ας το σβησει το εβαλα 2 φορες γιατι δεν μου εβγαζε οτι ειχε ηδη μπει το 2ο σχολιο

----------


## MacGyver

Καλορίζικο το κλουβί. 
Αυτές οι ταιστρες δε βολεύουν γιατί πετάνε αρκετή τροφή εκτός και μπορεί να την λερώνουν (την τροφη) ακόμα και να πέσει νερό από την ποτίστρα. Ψάξε για κλειστές εσωτερικές ταιστρες, ιδανικά θα ήταν να χωράνε από τις μικρές πόρτες γιατί η μεγάλη είναι δυσχρηστη. Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω φωτογραφίες αργότερα

----------


## John2211

Αυτες τις ταιστρες ειχε δεν περνει τις κλασικές που ειχα στα κλουβια τα κανονικά δεν ξερω αν εχει καπιο αλλο ειδος να βαλω να βολεύει καλύτερα... Παντος ειναι τεράστιο εβγαλα απο 2 πατιθρες απο καθε μερια δεν ξερω πως φαίνεται στη φωτο καμια σχεση με τα κλουβιά τα κανονικά έχουν παρα πολύ χώρο ελπίζω να πιάσει τοπο η ζευγαρωστρα και να βγάλω μικρα πρώτη φορά ζω αυτή την εμπειρία και θέλω πολυ να ζευγαρώσουν 

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σχετικά με τις ταΐστρες μπορείς να βρεις τις παλαιού τύπου που ανοίγουν στη μέση, άρα μπορείς να τις βάζεις/βγάζεις από τις μικρές πόρτες. Προσοχή γιατί σπάνε εύκολα τα πιαστράκια πίσω



ή να πάρεις ανοιχτού τύπου με χώρισμα, σε διάφορα μεγέθη. Σε αυτές "στραβώνεις" το συρματάκι μόνος σου και αν το κάνεις χαμηλά (όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία) χωράνε από τις μικρές πόρτες



υπάρχει και αυτό εδώ που σκέφτομαι να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να πέφτουν και τα φλούδια σε ένα μέρος εκτός από προστασία (τουλάχιστον να το δω από κοντά και βλέπουμε): σκέπαστρο ταΐστρας

----------

